# What is you hobby?!?!?!



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

Well guys since I can't sleep, I decided to start a thread about what is your hobby, what is what you guys really enjoy doing and why, I know some of you guys love video games, the gym, riding &#8230;..anyway I will start first&#8230;.

My hobbies are..
1. Design&#8230; I design southwestern-inspired jewelry, (some of you guys already saw some of my designs)

2. Roller Blade&#8230; I was participating in the "get a better body" thread, I wanted to commit myself and hit the gym at least every other day, but I got lazy, and instead I decided to go back to my old hobby "roller skating" I got my new roller blades after years with my old ones







I figured that is a good way to exercise and have fun at the same time







, &#8230; BTW any one into this hobby knows how to roller blade backwards&#8230; I still can't get to learn how to do that,









3. Fishing&#8230; I am getting my a$$ ready to go catch some yellow tail, and tuna Woohoo, the season is almost here&#8230; I really enjoy when me and my bf go on a boat to the Mexican waters to catch some big tunas&#8230; I am always down for some sweet water fish too, trout season is almost over though&#8230; It is funny cause I am usually the only female, and the guys love to make fun of me, when I need their help to pull out the fish hehe&#8230; they probably hate when they hear me yelling "guuuys I need someone to come fast and help me", I gotta say that sometimes I don't know what I am doing, but I am learning, and fishing is something that I always have on my monthly planner&#8230;

Ok so now I am ready to read your posts, what is you hobby and why you enjoy doing that (Details please) hehe....

<33


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

Keeping piranha..









Working with computers

Drinking beer whenever I can









salt water fishing


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

you forgot Monty, but I killed her


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

PinKragon said:


> you forgot Monty, but I killed her


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

I read the before the editing hahahaha








pix please!


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

it dyed from da boeringz


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

Golf, I'm only just getting into it properly but I'm improving quite quickly. Its a great way of spending time with my dad or having a luagh with afew friends, and the amount of bloody walking there is gets me some exercise!
The only thing about golf is, its fun if your playing well, but its the most frustrating game in the world if your not having a good round.

Photography. I don't even know why I enjoy it, I just do!

Other then that all I seem to do is work and drink


----------



## WhiteLineRacer (Jul 13, 2004)

Riding: On a nice road it's like flying








Archery: Gotta love shooting arrows at things
Games: For when it's late or raining
Cheap R/C stuff: For park time fun
Fish: For chillin and watching


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

RockinTimbz said:


> Keeping piranha..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea... works for me too...

Like the new Avatar!!


----------



## Geis (Jan 16, 2007)

fish keeping

fish catching









hot rods <-this is my real posion

camping

and drinking i love my whiskey


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

I like reading, photography, exploring, walking, gym and learning new stuff
I really want to get into fishing, but in warmer waters... hopefully when I move out to australia I will be able to catch some good fish


----------



## louisvillain (Feb 3, 2007)

When I'm not pissing around with my fish I make music. Signed to N2O Records in LA. Mashup ragga jungle on that, but lately I'm more into making grime/dubstep and baltimore club. No real hobbies other than that.


----------



## CloneME (Feb 24, 2006)

When not working on my my tanks I enjoy:

Frisbee golfing
Playing xbox 360
Playing poker and other card games
Drinking usually while frolfing
Reading, really enjoy James Patterson books
Watching movies, I got way too many
Playing yard games, bean bags and poor mans golf, also while drinking
Fishing and hunting

I think that pretty much covers them.
E


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

Photography & Dog Showing. Thats really about it. Unless you count going on random weekend getaways during the summer with my fiancee. We're big into travelling!


----------



## holmes14 (Apr 15, 2007)

I just recently got into keeping fish (mostly piranhas)

I love fast cars

Snowmobiling

paryting/Drinkin

umm...the oppisite sex (i enjoy doing it lol and i consider it a hobby)


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

hunting 
fishing 
xbox 360
remote control cars
keeping p's
drinking
p-fury


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Good thread PinK.

School eats up so much of my time, but I like fishing as well as basketball, volleyball, softball. Fishroom also eats up a bunch of my time!


----------



## CorGravey (Feb 13, 2007)

In my spare time i work out (at home),
hang out and burn 1,
drinking,
mackin' hoes, lol j/k ladies
reading on the toilet,
growing tall plants,
watching movies,
(used to) write northern hillbilly rap,
listen to music,
and many other things including curling golf street hockey and playstation


----------



## WaxmasterJ (Jan 8, 2007)

PIRANHAS!!!
drawing
painting
"chillin" w/ friends
Menthol lol
Gaming
messing with PC's

I'm also a hip hop fanatic, a connoisseur of fine hip hop music


----------



## Blitz023 (Feb 19, 2004)

drumming - time spent mostly on practicing.

movies, anime - whenever i have spare time.

World of Warcraft - whenever I have time.

deep sea fishing - summer only.

crabbing - winter only.

aren't you related to red dragon? we went fishing like years ago, pfury - Socal group meet.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

i have way too many to list...biggest ones are

r/c, nitro boats/cars
high powered rockets
fireworks (bigtime...)
driving
mountain climbing (mostly highpointing)
beer...tequila...
photography

just to name a few.


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

martial arts
shooting
aquariums
breakdancing


----------



## Lefty (Aug 25, 2006)

Designing websites
going to sprint car races
hanging out with my friends.
www.beerhillgang.com

Fish Keeping (4 RBPs in a 75 and just starting a cichlid setup in a 75)
Yard work is becoming a hobby with all the cool landscaping stuff that can be done


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Drinking
Motorcyling riding - giving up soon due to medical bills
Fish keeping - gave up for now due to house bills
Cars - i suck at working on them but do enjoy them, reading about them, driving them, etc
Computer games - bf2, bf2142, cs
video games - ps2, NES, n64
Hanging out
Soccer
Drinking
Collecting transformers
Working around the house and doing house improvements, never noticed how much fun it can be to install sh*t at your house and see it when its finished. For example this weekend I learned alot by installing a ceiling fan, remove light fixtures, remove light fixture support, hit up the attic, install new fan fixture support, wiring, all that sh*t, putting it all together. taking it apart to figure out whats wrong, worked on it for about 6-7 hours (took breaks too) and then when I finally got it to work, just to go and turn it on was awesome. I just installed it on saturday and everyday I walk by the room I look at that fan and think "i did that". Something stupid and small for others, but for me it was a good learning experience.

I have one more celing fan to install and this time I know it'll only take me 2 hours tops. The reason for taking so long with the other fan, reading all the instructions, finding out the other support wouldn't work, run to store to get new support, no ladder = no way into attic, went to get lunch for everyone, then went to hardware store again for new longer screws which the support did not provide, then back in the attic with using my neighbors ladder, then wiring, then the rest. Just was a good feeling to be done with it. Then also painting my kitchen a green color, the people before me had yellow and it was the ugliest color I've ever seen.


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl (Sep 7, 2006)

Tinkerbelle said:


> Good thread PinK.
> 
> School eats up so much of my time, but I like fishing as well as basketball, volleyball, softball. Fishroom also eats up a bunch of my time!


You're telling me... working full time and going to school drives me nuts! I don't know how I find time to rest!
Acestro, how young are you? =p And what are you in school for?

To answer Pink's thread...

When I am not studying or working...

My hobbies are:
-Exercising (treadmill/weights/ab workouts)
-Cooking (I just picked this one up... hehehe)
-Counterstrike (... but haven't had much time to play lately)
-Basketball (Gotta keep up w/ my Varsity skills... its been 5 yrs.. I miss Highschool)








-Fishing! (love! love! love!)








-Camping (love! love! love!)







--Pizmo Beach anyone? Hyph and I are going in the Summer
-Venturing out for food/restaurants








-Body Boarding @ Dana Point (hyph needs to join me in this... but we'll be taking up surfing soon. yay!)








-Lastly.... hanging around you guys (oooooooh yeahhhhh



































)


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2007)

-Fishkeeping
-Fishing (primarily freshwater)
-Hiking
-Drinking
-Surfing the internet
-Midget bowling


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

only things i'm really passionate about are character animation and jiujitsu


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

Jiam Ji Girl said:


> Photography & Dog Showing. Thats really about it. Unless you count going on random weekend getaways during the summer with my fiancee. We're big into travelling!


Wow dog showing? I know you just got your dog.. any other dogs you have? have you entered them in a show as well? I've always wanted to attend a dog show... I think I'll add that to my list of things I want to do.. maybe Summer time =D
[/quote]

Jenny is just the latest in a long string of dogs i've owned/showed. I have been showing since I was 14 years old, handling professionally since 19.

I show, almost every weekend. Right now my show string consists of my 2 year old stud dog Boston Terrier Jamie, a 11month old longhaired Daschschund named Penny, a special (finished champion) Boston Terrier named Topper, and a Toy Manchester Terrier (who is also a special). Soon i'll be showing a French Bulldog puppy named Dixie as soon as she turns 6 months old.

My dog, Jamie, has 7 points towards his championship (he needs 15). We had a big win 2 weekends ago with a 3 point major (groups of points of 3 and higher are called majors, groups of 1 and 2 are minor points. You need 2 majors within the 15 total points to finish a dog's championship).


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2007)

I like to explore, driven acorss Canada several times, twice alone.

I also love Baseball, Hockey and Music.


----------



## odyssey (May 30, 2006)

BMX.-mainly park and street, although trails season is here!
BBQ's on the beach.


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl (Sep 7, 2006)

Tinkerbelle said:


> Photography & Dog Showing. Thats really about it. Unless you count going on random weekend getaways during the summer with my fiancee. We're big into travelling!


Wow dog showing? I know you just got your dog.. any other dogs you have? have you entered them in a show as well? I've always wanted to attend a dog show... I think I'll add that to my list of things I want to do.. maybe Summer time =D
[/quote]

Jenny is just the latest in a long string of dogs i've owned/showed. I have been showing since I was 14 years old, handling professionally since 19.

I show, almost every weekend. Right now my show string consists of my 2 year old stud dog Boston Terrier Jamie, a 11month old longhaired Daschschund named Penny, a special (finished champion) Boston Terrier named Topper, and a Toy Manchester Terrier (who is also a special). Soon i'll be showing a French Bulldog puppy named Dixie as soon as she turns 6 months old.

My dog, Jamie, has 7 points towards his championship (he needs 15). We had a big win 2 weekends ago with a 3 point major (groups of points of 3 and higher are called majors, groups of 1 and 2 are minor points. You need 2 majors within the 15 total points to finish a dog's championship).
[/quote]

wow! congrats Tink! You obviously have a lot of well-rounded dogs and a dachshund to top it off! I can't wait until I get my dachshund.. I've wanted one for YEARS! do you have any photos of your long haired dachshund? I'd love to see!!!


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

acestro said:


> *Good thread PinK.*
> 
> School eats up so much of my time, but I like fishing as well as basketball, volleyball, softball. Fishroom also eats up a bunch of my time!


thanks Ace









I wish I was an sporty girl but besides roller blading i don't play any other sport, I always wanted to do ice sketing professional, but i never really got into it







maybe some support from the parents would've help









And i totally agree with you School really takes a lot of time, right now I am doing my thesis and it is taking a lot of my time, last nite i only slept 3 hours







and I work 24/7 the limo business totally consumes me







, my bf gets so mad when we go out to eat or something, and the phone starts ringing of the hook, but i have to answer, that is what is paying my school tuition, and right now I am thinking to expand my business







I don't know if thats a good thing or not... we'll see what happens.


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl (Sep 7, 2006)

odyssey said:


> BMX.-mainly park and street, although trails season is here!
> BBQ's on the beach.


ooooh.. love BBQ 
it makes my mouth waaaaa-taaa :








:


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

piranhasrule said:


> I like reading, photography, exploring, walking, gym and learning new stuff
> I really want to get into fishing, but in warmer waters... hopefully when I move out to australia I will be able to catch some good fish


Next time you come to LA we can go to the Catalina Islands to catch some fish


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

Jiam Ji Girl said:


> wow! congrats Tink! You obviously have a lot of well-rounded dogs and a dachshund to top it off! I can't wait until I get my dachshund.. I've wanted one for YEARS! do you have any photos of your long haired dachshund? I'd love to see!!!


Ohhhh Penny doesn't belong to me, I just handle her for the show ring. I'll try to get pics of her next time I see her. She's GORGEOUS, a relatively rare red brindle longhair. Soooo pretty, and her temperament rocks too.


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

PinKragon said:


> Golf, I'm only just getting into it properly but I'm improving quite quickly. Its a great way of spending time with my dad or having a luagh with afew friends, and the amount of bloody walking there is gets me some exercise!
> The only thing about golf is, its fun if your playing well, but its the most frustrating game in the world if your not having a good round.
> 
> Photography. I don't even know why I enjoy it, I just do!
> ...


I never understood golf, i saw a movie named "the golfist"?? or something like that, and it is a very interesting movie, but i still don't understand golf







seems very hard to learn...

[/quote]

Yeh it is quite a hard game to learn, but thats what makes it more enjoyable. Knowing you've improved and its all down to the practice you've put in is a good feeling


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

School:
I'm really into school, as dorky as that sounds. But it's more of a hobby for me because it's just something I enjoy doing so much. Just finished my BA and will be doing my MA in the fall in Legal Studies. I'm very big on continuing to pursue things at this level because there's so much room to maneuver and look at the world in different ways and so much to learn and read about... I'm tossing around ideas for my MA thesis right now and will be doing some preliminary research this summer on my own time that has me geared up. I'm thinking about doing something involving the changing face of the Canadian military and its impact on international legal obligations that Canada holds.

Writing:
I guess this ties into school. I've always been hardcore about writing and really found a great way to put it to use with school. And my final essays from this semester - all in the 90s - really shows that I'm mastering my craft. But aside from academic writing I also like to do fiction stuff. Mainly short stories in the 5k to 15k neighbourhood. But sometimes a bit more than that. I have tossed out a couple things that were more around 25k. I just can't keep my concentration locked for long enough to write anything longer and generally I have to finish it all in one sitting. It's just how I work. This summer I'm going to delve into screenwriting though and hopefully translate some of my short stories into screenplays. I'm excited about that!

Photography:
I've always been interested in it. But only just recently started to really get into it. This summer I'm going to devote a lot of time to going out and taking pictures. I want to get a couple more lenses for my Nikon D50 and really get going with developing my skills and talents. Get used to my camera and learn it a bit better than I already have. I took a intro to photography course at the community college last semester but missed a lot of classes due to regular university classes and my vacation.

Traveling:
I love to travel. I've been to Europe a few times now and even lived there for nearly a year and of course did traveling while I lived there. I really want to visit South America though, but before that I need to learn some Spanish for sure. I would like to one day say that I've visited 50 countries but I am far off from that at the moment.

Movies:
I'm not a movie buff by any stretch. I can hardly ever remember actors' names. But I really love to watch a good movie when I'm feeling tired, bored, it's raining out, I'm hung over, etc etc. I like a variety of movies too. My favourites range from Lucky Number Slevin to Click to Lord of War to Eurotrip. Maybe one day once I get the hang of writing screenplays then I'll attempt making one of those dreadfully horrible handicam movies.

Music:
Just like movies I have no specific genre that I like. Everything from punk to electronic to country. A little something from everywhere and I love it when they mix things up. I especially have a penchant for electronic remixes of rock songs or orchestral stuff. I don't know why. But unlike movies I have no delusions of ever getting involved with music. I have no musical talent and even though I would love to think otherwise it's simply never going to be something that I'm capable of doing. Sad, but true.

Animals:
Of course. This list wouldn't be complete without my animals. At the moment it's only one fish tank - but I still love aquaria. I also love my herps - turtles, snake, beardie. And who could forget the dogs? All three of them. (Small but loveable.) Animals are one of those things that I will always have in my life simply because I don't think it would be complete without. However they do make traveling hard - both in terms of being able to get away but also because they cost a lot.


----------



## Humper (Aug 7, 2006)

Nice thread









I enjoy:
Cars
PCs
Video Games
Bowling
Fishing
Hunting
Food


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

PinKragon said:


> I like reading, photography, exploring, walking, gym and learning new stuff
> I really want to get into fishing, but in warmer waters... hopefully when I move out to australia I will be able to catch some good fish


*Next time you come to LA we can go to the Catalina Islands to catch some fish







*
[/quote]

fo sho latino. I'll be there!


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

Is been fun reading what is what you guys like to do in you spare time, interesting too...








Jewels stop staring and post ur hobbies... I know some of them i read ur myspace muhahaha









**Edit smiley didn't work


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

To roller skate backwards just move your feet in an "S" formation while shifting your weight to your back to get some speed.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

PinKragon said:


> Jewels stop staring and post ur hobbies...


I like big butts and I cannot lie


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

Jewelz said:


> Jewels stop staring and post ur hobbies...


I like big butts and I cannot lie
[/quote]

You otha fellas can't deny!!


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

^^









Guys, guys, ugh!.... so Jewels is that your hobby hahaha


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

PinKragon said:


> ^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's not just a hobby....

IT'S A WAY OF LIFE!!!

Sorry....


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

duh, I thought I answered your question


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

Bake at 98.6° said:


> ^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's not just a hobby....

IT'S A WAY OF LIFE!!!

Sorry....








[/quote]

I bet it is haha anyway good for you guys whatever floats your boat


----------



## mike123 (Jul 17, 2006)

I like fish keeping
martial arts
dogs
and stealing lunch money from other kids at school









and helping pink with math hw


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

^you forgot to say you like to help me with my math HW







I am done finally...lol


----------



## matc (Jul 31, 2004)

Skydiving, Rock climbing and snowboarding


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

im just getting back into golf after a year off. that's definitely a hobby.

is going to the gym considered a hobby?lol

xbox360 sometimes, beer league hockey, and trail running.


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl (Sep 7, 2006)

matc said:


> im just getting back into golf after a year off. that's definitely a hobby.
> 
> is going to the gym considered a hobby?lol
> 
> xbox360 sometimes, beer league hockey, and trail running.


do you find going to the gym pleasurable? if so... yeah it's a hobby. it all depends on what you like. =D


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

hell yeah it's pleasurable...but so are a lot of other things that arent considered hobbies


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

^like eating cookies? Mmmmmmmm Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz Rico!


----------



## beercandan (Nov 3, 2004)

dirtbike riding
camping (quite a bit)
fishing (just got a little boat)
taking care of my 2 boxers
xbox360 just broke (sucks)
shooting
just started working out (im sore)
i go spearfishing also


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

^ and ur from so cal, we can meet and go fishing







maybe even invite mr. harley


----------



## beercandan (Nov 3, 2004)

PinKragon said:


> ^ and ur from so cal, we can meet and go fishing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah im from socal, craig is still around thought he got booted


----------



## spinalremains (Nov 10, 2006)

Riding motorcycles
freshwater/saltwater tanks
restoring cars
Sculpture/drawing
shooting
fishing
camping
Ps3
travelling abroad
dogs
weightlifting
drinking heineken/ST. Pauly Girl
And too damn many other interests. I have too many irons in the fire. There aren't enough hours in a day.


----------



## skubasteve! (Feb 14, 2007)

Working out
Aquariums
Computers (hardware)
Counter strike (pc game)
Xbox 360
Drinking
Golf


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl (Sep 7, 2006)

Puff said:


> Working out
> Aquariums
> Computers (hardware)
> Counter strike (pc game)
> ...


hey! we should play CS sometime.. add us: camzikins and animate.it

let's cap some fools (online) durrrr =D


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

I







chocolate chips cookies.... i eat cookies all the time Mmmm wait a min it can be hobby too, seriously i can eat a whole box in just minutes, i eat them everyday, my nickname use to be cookie monster, and still some people call me like that, the good thing is that i dont gain weight easily, i was trying, i could only go from 95 to 110







i wanted to rich the 20s or even 30s







deamn hypoglycemia hehe..
**triste**


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

Xbox 360, watching professional sports, lifting weights, fishing, golfing, movies, criminology..covers most of it


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

i like the gym alot.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

fishing
hunting
trap
sporting clays
skeet
auto X and road course racing with the CHCC
boating on my lake
poker
transmission work


----------



## Steelrain (Apr 22, 2006)

fishing 
camping 
hiking 
masturbation 
tattoos 
masturbation
canoeing 
masturbation
running 
and maybe masturbation


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

...


----------



## Blitz023 (Feb 19, 2004)

hmmm... socal groupmeet fishing?


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

fishing, snowboarding, fishkeeping, moutain biking..


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

PinKragon said:


> I
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shhhhit...Hang out with me, I'll have you hit that weight in no time.
AND you'll be able to out drink everyone around you.

My hobbies, are Photography. Love it.
Toobing the river when its summer time, while drinking a cold one.
Drinking. I like Drink Booze. I enjoy it. It relaxes me.
I like reading, usually only when im on the Camdo, a good 20-30 minutes,
4-5 times a day. And being a Father and Husband.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

yeh i forgot to add i love to read. whether it be a novel or a historical reference book or biography or anything.

i love reading andy mcnabb, chris ryan, clive cussler, Matthew Reilly, just getting in to Nelson Demille


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

I played a round of my favourite hobby today and I'd rather not talk about it lol Thats how bad I played! Although I did sink a 30 foot put down a hill at an angle on the 18th which I'm not going to let anybody I know forget for as long as I live, it was that good!


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

sex =








vodka = screwdrivers
poker = holdem or omaha h/l
fishing = freshwater

in that order

I'm newly single again, so sex is not happening. Which is making me drink more. I lose at poker when drinking. So I cant offord my fishing license yet.









j/k btw. I just haven't put priority on getting my license yet.


----------



## beercandan (Nov 3, 2004)

Blitz023 said:


> hmmm... socal groupmeet fishing?


sounds good


----------



## DC2RJUN (Aug 31, 2004)

beercandan said:


> hmmm... socal groupmeet fishing?


sounds good
[/quote]
X2, whos gonna organize it?


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

^ x3 we should go to sea world








maybe not


----------



## beercandan (Nov 3, 2004)

PinKragon said:


> ^ x3 we should go to sea world
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dont think they would take too kindly to us dropping poles in their tanks


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

well maybe we wont have to go fishing








I was just saying


----------



## beercandan (Nov 3, 2004)

well they do have beer at sea world


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

I like playing computer games and any video games also watching sports


----------

